

Behind the 'Bad Indian Coder' - Mister_Snuggles
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/10/behind-the-bad-indian-coder/280636/ 

======
cratermoon
My impression of many of the 6-week coder camps springing up in the US is that
they will bring this rote learning but knowing nothing style of education to
US programming aspirants.

